# Will i be one of the older guys?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

I get out of the military in a year and a half at which time i will be 28,I have been hired by a local dept. I was just curious to the average age of new hires or the age of some of you guys/gals when you got on?
Thank You


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

you might have 4 or 5 years on some of the other new hires.

i got on with the DOC at age 30 , old but not ancient


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I turned 38 in the academy. I wouldn't worry about age, us older guys always take the younger guys under our wing.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

If anyone's an expert on being old, it's TUNA.

What year was that academy class anyway? Wasn't that when Waltham was only a four week academy?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I got hired at 23...but in my class the two oldest guys were 42 and 38...so you're good. Good luck.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You might not be the oldest, but I've seen pictures of you and you will be one of the ugliest! Good luck on the job.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Unregistered,

I've taught students in the various academys from 22 to 55 years old. 28 is a great age to get on. It's my bet that you have some life experience and by now probably realize that you don't know everything...can't say the same for some of my younger recruits! Best of luck.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I went through the full-time academy in 2005...our class president was 59 (he had been on the job in the 1970's and came back, but had to complete the whole thing over and did PT as well or better than most of the younger guys). Overall, I would say 35% of my class of over forty recruits were over 30 yoa. I also have a guy on my department who's 54 but has only been on two years. Age is what you make of it.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm rapidly approaching the dreaded "4 Oh!" and I got plenty left in the tank! (I just forgot where I parked)


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

I got on at 28 and I was probably in the middle of the age group of my academy.


----------

